# Looking at colleges. Need help.



## Mahaffey (May 30, 2011)

I have just read the article “FAQ: Recommendations about college education” but after reading it I am left with a few questions and I hope someone can answer them (or at least give me personal experience stories and/or advice).

Undergrad:

I am looking at University of North Carolina School of the Arts OR University of West Florida (I am a Florida resident so I get in-state tuition for UWF and for the sake of argument I am not eligible for Florida Bright Futures and my parents haven’t bought into Florida Pre-Paid College program). I have heard great things about both programs, but I am a little hesitant on both.

What I like about UNCSA is that it is a conservatory and the campus is much smaller. But is it worth it live in NC for a year or pay out-of-state tuition (I also plan on going to grad school, so I’d like to keep debt to a minimum)? 

Quote from “FAQ: Recommendations about college education”:
“BFA Conservatory= A degree program similar to a BFA but usually involves even more specialization. If you go for scenic design, you will only be doing scenic design. Likely 95% of classes in major, 5% outside of major. (4 Years)” 

I love the idea of focusing more on the aspect of theatre rather than the general education classes, but is that really a good idea? What I don’t like is that explained in the example above (and what I inferred on UNCSA’s website) was that the “If you go for scenic design, you will only be doing scenic design” stigma exists there. I don’t want to limit myself to one area of theatre if I love so many. I want to have well formed and tested knowledge in the areas of set, lighting and sound. So will I limit myself and will it effect me once I am out in the work force? If so is UWF a better choice because they allow to explore more areas of theatre? Or will going to UNCSA help me on my track to a MFA much more than UWF will?


Graduate School: 

I really want to University of Texas at Austin (reasons being both on a personal and professional level). Will going to UNCSA give me a better chance for being prepared for UT or another graduate school? And yes I understand that going for a MFA means I have specialize in one particular area.

Graduate students at UT can get out-of-state tuition waivers, how does that work?

How do teaching assistantships and production assistantships work?

Is there anything important I need to know?

This is one step in my process for research on colleges. Thank you so much for the help. - Thomas Mahaffey


----------



## Footer (May 30, 2011)

Don't concern yourself with grad school right now. Grad schools care less about what school you went to and instead look at what you did while there and more importantly what you did when you were not in school (summerstock, off campus work, freelance work after undergrad). I went to a pretty no name college as far as the east coast is concerned, but I am working because I had a ton of professional work when I got out of college. Also, many grad schools will take as many good candidates as apply. And lastly when it comes to grad schools... there is one rule... don't pay for grad school! That rule is even true for Yale now. Many grad schools will even give you a good stipend to go to school there. You become their slave, but you will get a free education and won't live too badly. 

NCSA is one of the best undergrad programs out there. One of my past summerstock roommates who is 3 years out of NCSA is finding design work in NYC and is making ends meet. He also did as much summerstock as possible while there. However, if you want to dip your feet into a bit of everything, NCSA is NOT for you. Instead, look at non-conservatory BFA programs or BA programs. I went to a non-conservatory BFA and I did get to do a bit of everything and its helped me a ton. No, I'm not making a living designing, but it did give me enough experience to run a deck without looking like an idiot. There is also always the option of going to a smaller no-name school, working your butt off, getting to the top fast, and get a good resume' going quick. With a good work ethic, common sense, and a good personality you can go really far in this industry no matter what school you went to.


----------



## Grog12 (May 31, 2011)

UWF's chair is an exceptional design teacher. Personally I'm a fan of BA programs.


----------



## CMLDesign (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree that you should not worry about the MFA at this point. Instead focus on finding an undergraduate program that will give you what you need. If you are unsure at this point if you want to very specifically study one aspect of theatre then I would also suggest stearing clear of conservatory programs. Just because a school is not a conservatory doesnt mean its bad. 

MFA programs look at LOTS of factors when picking students. I went to a no name undergrad, spent 3 years working afterwards on cruise ships then a year in an intensive design internship before going back to Graduate school after I had practiced my skills and improved my portfolio. The school I got my MFA from is one of the top conservatories in the country and it wasnt even till my Junior year of undergrad that I actually pinned down what it was I wanted to do within theatre. Dont rush it!

Whatever school you choose you have to be happy and be enriched. If your not happy you will not finish. Maybe there are other options you should look into besides those 2 schools. I am unfamiliar with the Florida school you mentioned but I do know several successfull people who went to UCF. NCSA has a great reputation in the industry. 

Make sure you VISIT the campuses. This will give you better insight into the world of the program. And talk to current students! Schools change from year to year based on alot of factors. Talk as much as you can to current and recent graduates to get the real scoop. Decide what your goals are right now and research to see if the program can fit those goals. When are you looking to start school? Do any of the schools your applying for have a pre-college program you can attend in the summer? This is a great way to test out a school or to see if a conservatory program is right for you. I know that Carnegie Mellon has an conservatory based pre college program for that reason. Look into those options as a way to test it out.


----------



## dbthetd (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd flip it the other way. If you are *certain* you want to go to grad school then I wouldn't do theatre for undergrad.

I'd do theatre IN undergrad, find a program where you can still do shows even if you aren't a major, and take your summers and do summer stock; but I wouldn't major in theatre in undergrad and then go to grad school of theatre (and the person typing this did exactly that).

If you want a Design MFA you can do art or music or design or philosophy or communications or english - all kinds of things that will give your eventual MFA more context.

If you want a Technical MFA you can do MechE or CivE or ECE or Physics or Math - again, things that will make a stronger foundation to your grad degree.

Since you've identified exactly where you want to be for grad school, you could contact the primary instructor in your area and get their input.

But, and this is a HUGE but, you really can't plan. So while you are plotting this course make sure you are prepared for things to go a different way.


----------



## CMLDesign (Jun 1, 2011)

dbthetd said:


> I'd flip it the other way. If you are *certain* you want to go to grad school then I wouldn't do theatre for undergrad.
> 
> I'd do theatre IN undergrad, find a program where you can still do shows even if you aren't a major, and take your summers and do summer stock; but I wouldn't major in theatre in undergrad and then go to grad school of theatre (and the person typing this did exactly that).
> 
> ...


 
Agreed. Use your MFA as a place to really hone your skills. If your teetering between a few subjects then find a liberal arts school and explore those interests. I know a VERY successful lighting designer that has a BFA in Art. The beauty of our buisness is that it is informed by SO MANY different aspects, and you dont have to be tied to just one(Theatre). 


Do you know yet if you want to take a technical or design route? Do any of the above mentioned subjects interest you?


----------

